# Dog Dryers, whats the best for using just at home.



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking to maybe cut down my time drying DooLittle. Currently takes after the bath 50- 55 minutes.
I know her hair is long, but if i get a dryer like this will it be any faster? I am currently using my hair 
dryer that has 2 settings hi/low and 3 temps cool, warm and hot which I never use.











Also what length of hose do you prefer if any?

Also any one ever use 2 dryers at the same time?










I do have a noose and used that in the begining but now she stands or sits so still for me that I don't bother with it.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

First allow me to state two things: 1. Your fluff is enormously cute, 2. I am a practical/frugal person. So let's dwell a moment on #2.

Unless you have money you don't know what to do with, or you are planning to enter the show circuit, a ceramic home dryer with multiple settings will work for you just fine. If you're looking to be hands free take a look at this: Amazon.com: Hands Free Hair Drying & Styling Stand: Health & Personal Care: Reviews, Prices & more I never had one of these, but have to admit it sure would have come in handy.

Now for #1 - She really is a cutie. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Doolittle is adorable! I love her name, too.

I have found through trial and error that pet dryers aren't any better than human hair dryers, just a lot more expensive.

After the Andis dryer I got from PetEdge broke within a week after I got it, I sent it back and got one from Walgreens for half as much. You just have to make sure the dryer has a cool and warm setting. 

I have the hands free stand Starsmom recommended, but the dryer is heavy so it tends to fall out if you try to move it. If you have a grooming table or something to attach it to, this is the best one IMO.

https://tableworksusa.com/tw_dryerholder_cart.htm


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends....what is your set up like and how much do you want to spend. I love my edemco stand dryer. I have an oster table top that is ok but heavy. you really have to be careful with the power from a force air dryer.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My groomer who is fabulous (speaker at Groomer Expo in years past) doesn't use a special dog dryer. She simply uses a human Revlon blow dryer. She doesn't even use a stand, but just lays the dryer sideways on a towel about a foot from the pup. I started doing this with my pups, and it feels to me like the hair dries super fast this way without having to get a special dog dryer or stand which I couldn't ever find a good one.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love Doolittle!

It never usually takes me 55 min to blow dry a dog in full coat. I have these two dryers
PetEdge: Edemco Economy Stand Pet Dryer w/Heat

and
PetEdge: Edemco 6-Legged Stand Pet Dryer

and honestly? the Economy one works just as well as the much more pricey one.

It will blow everything off of your table and will take a bit to get used to, but I like them a lot. I like the economy one also because I just throw it in the back of my car when we go to shows and I always have my stand dryer.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got one and I love it. It makes drying him so much faster. However, I only got one with a low/high setting, and next time will get one with a variable speed. Even on low it is much too strong to dry his face ... he does not like it, so I use my own hair dryer to dry his face.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I got the lightest blow dryer I could find and have it in a dryer stand. This works well for us. :thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

princessre said:


> My groomer who is fabulous (speaker at Groomer Expo in years past) doesn't use a special dog dryer. She simply uses a human Revlon blow dryer. She doesn't even use a stand, but just lays the dryer sideways on a towel about a foot from the pup. I started doing this with my pups, and it feels to me like the hair dries super fast this way without having to get a special dog dryer or stand which I couldn't ever find a good one.


 
OMG that is exactly what I do..maybe I'm in the wrong profession:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> First allow me to state two things: 1. *Your fluff is enormously cute,* 2. I am a practical/frugal person. So let's dwell a moment on #2.
> 
> Unless you have money you don't know what to do with, or you are planning to enter the show circuit, a ceramic home dryer with multiple settings will work for you just
> fine. If you're looking to be hands free take a look at this: Amazon.com: Hands Free Hair Drying & Styling Stand: Health & Personal Care: Reviews, Prices & more
> ...












DooLittle and I* thank you* so much for the kind words. I have something already similar to what you suggest. But since
I give her a bath probably 40+ times a year I want a dedicated dryer.




Ladysmom said:


> Doolittle is adorable! I love her name, too.
> 
> *I have found through trial and error that pet dryers aren't any better than human hair dryers, just a lot more expensive.*
> 
> ...


Thank you for your insight. I was hoping not to hear that human dryers were the same. I looked at an Andis dryer for $37.37
and another for $34.95 when I googled it. I am leaning towards a more expensive dryer since I currently spend an entire work 
week of drying Doolittle each year. In ten years I will have spent more than 400 hours d r y i n g her. If I can knock off maybe
25% of my time, (just 15 minutes each dry) that will save me 100 hours. So to me a dryer that costs 3-5 hundred is worth it.



jmm said:


> *Depends....what is your set up like and how much do you want to spend. I love my edemco stand dryer. I have an oster*
> *table top that is ok but heavy. you really have to be careful with the power from a force air dryer*.


Now this is what I am talking about. I looked them up and am impressed.


I looked at the table top and if I could have two dryers this would be one of them. But unfortunately the table mount was not 
going to dry her fast enough. 

Then I got confused with all the choices, Combination dryers, finishing dryers, cage dryers and Force dryers. I called them and 
spoke to a nice lady who sounded like she smoked cigarettes her whole life ( bad humor) that answered my questions but didn't
know what a Maltese looked like. I described her as 6 lbs with long straight white hair.She still wasn't sure and I wasn't sure
I was asking the right questions so I called back and got to talk to someone that knew what a Maltese was. Alonzo listened
to what I was trying to accomplish and from that we narrowed down what would be best for what they have. I told him I bathe
my dog 40+ times a year. That she has a long coat. And that I wanna shorten my dry time, and make my life easier. ( So I can 
spend more time on Spoiled Maltese forum (humor) ) So first Alfonzo explained the difference between my human hair dryer and
how I could better accomplish reducing the dry time. I told him I liked the table mount but the model we ended up with only comes
in a box. I would still need to use a table clamp. The Model he suggested is the F2002SC for approx $335 here is a pic and 
the specs: and I also decided I wanted their Lazy Susan as well. Then I can just spin DooLittle around, that might save time too :thumbsup:
  for $65






princessre said:


> My groomer who is fabulous (speaker at Groomer Expo in years past) doesn't use a special dog dryer
> . She simply uses a human Revlon blow dryer. She doesn't even use a stand, but just lays the dryer sideways on a towel about a
> foot from the pup. I started doing this with my pups, and it feels to me like the hair dries super fast this way without having to get
> a special dog dryer or stand which I couldn't ever find a good one.


This info is good to know, but when they are puppies their hair is shorter. I let hers grow









*but now she's all grown up at 20 months*

*







*







bellaratamaltese said:


> I love Doolittle!
> 
> It never usually takes me 55 min to blow dry a dog in full coat. I have these two dryers
> PetEdge: Edemco Economy Stand Pet Dryer w/Heat
> ...


You are always so knowledgeable, I will research these too, Thank You!










I missed the Burbank show this year. darn-it. Did you enter?










This is so exhausting. But so rewarding when they are clean, and you can pat yourself on the back for it.



nekkidfish said:


> *I just got one and I love it*. It makes drying him so much faster. However, I only got one with
> a low/high setting, and next time will get one with a variable speed. Even on low it is much too strong to dry his face ..
> . he does not like it, so I use my own hair dryer to dry his face.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Which one did you get??

Please keep the suggestions coming, I have learned so much already. And Thank you....Now if i can find a table mount model that fits the bill. 

"daddy, hurry up, we gotta go shopping for a dryer, you promised!!", "* No DooLittle, I said that if you were a good girl, SantaDog might bring you one for Christmas !"*........"oh"


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

if you keep doolittle's hair long, i definitely recommend you stay away from the forced air dryers (the ones with a box and a hose) and stick with the portable edemco that stacy (bellarata) recommends or the super model that jackie (jmm) refers to. the forced air dryers whip the hair and cause a lot of matts.

and doolittle is a doll!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have the lazy susan grooming table, you are going to LOVE it, makes grooming so easy. I won mine on a raffle on sm, Stacy was the one who donated a gift certificate, Stacy if your reading this I can't thank you enough for thr lazy susan.
I have been looking for a good dryer for sometime now. I'll be watching your thread for advise.
Doolittle is adorable:wub: love her name


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are those pictures of Doolitte at the show?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use an old Super Duck. THey don't sell them anywhere anymore. It dries a full coat in less than 30 minutes. It's getting louder though so I think it may be doomed soon. Otherwise I'll use my own ceramic dryer with a table stand. It takes very little time too.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

tamizami said:


> if you keep doolittle's hair long, i definitely recommend you stay away from the forced air dryers (the ones with a box and a hose) and stick with the portable edemco that stacy (bellarata) recommends or the super model that jackie (jmm) refers to. the forced air dryers whip the hair and cause a lot of matts.
> 
> and doolittle is a doll!


Thank you so much, matts are not what I am after. Back to more researching................... Maybe i will go to the Long Beach show in December and watch what is being used on long haired dogs and how the breeders like them. I am liking Stacy's more and more.



> Originally Posted by* Ladysmom*
> 
> Are those pictures of Doolitte at the show?


No that is bellarata and her daughter last year.

the super duck looks similar to what Jackie and Stacy recommended. I just wish they showed a close up of the controls. I like to see what and how I have to operate it. And hear and see them in action.

Keep the suggestions coming. And if you have a particular one you like, the model # helps in the research for comparison. Some don't give any statistics like the CC brand.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cosy said:


> I use an old Super Duck. THey don't sell them anywhere anymore. It dries a full coat in less than 30 minutes. It's getting louder though so I think it may be doomed soon. Otherwise I'll use my own ceramic dryer with a table stand. It takes very little time too.


You are lucky to still have your Super Duck! PetEdge made a great knockoff, too. I wish I'd stocked up on them before they stopped making them. Best little dryer ever.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*What is a forced air dryer?*

This thread came at the perfect time for me as my groomer is going to start coming here to groom my three. She has a humongous stand dryer that is heavy and awkward to get in and out of the house.

I hate to start a new thread on this same topic so I hope you don't mind if I jump in here with my question. 

SOooo, I want to get something that we can have here for when she comes. 

When you say "forced air dryer" ... what does that mean? Are the human hair dryers that we typically use "forced air"? 

I can't decide whether to use a clip-on stand and my own hair dryer or get the Edemco on a stand (the cheaper one) that Stacy recommended. ?????


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks for bringing this up as I am too looking as our groomer comes here but we wash and dry them then she cuts and trims nails and demi takes FOREVER. DH arm is tired LOL. I brush and he dries.

I bought the andis and returned it as was no different to me than my own dryer the baybliss. It said it was quiet and really was not that quiet

In reading through this leaning towards the edemco stand dryer economy but have a few questions. 

Is it loud?

Is it ok to just leave it on dog as you brush and does it not get too hot? 

I would like to get demi in a long coat just once but i get about 3/4 of the way there and then give up and cut her down LOL. Part of it is it takes forever to dry her when longer as her coat is so thick. 

The yorks dry much faster so it would just be for demi and maybe dex as when i grow him out he takes a while to dry too


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have an Edemco 6001. It is very heavy to move around, but perfect for at home. It has an adjustable heat setting and you can adjust the air-intake a bit. It might blow a brush off the table at full blast, but not a dog. It is loud. I leave the dryer blowing on one section while I brush and then adjust for the next section, etc. 

Force air dryers are made to literally blow the coat out of double-coated dogs. So when I groom the Aussies, I use this to dry their thick double coats quickly and get out a lot of what they would shed. This type of dryer is very powerful and does not usually have an adjustable heat. I would NEVER use my K9II on a toy dogs.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

jmm said:


> I have an Edemco 6001. It is very heavy to move around, but perfect for at home. It has an adjustable heat setting and you can adjust the air-intake a bit. It might blow a brush off the table at full blast, but not a dog. It is loud. I leave the dryer blowing on one section while I brush and then adjust for the next section, etc.
> 
> Force air dryers are made to literally blow the coat out of double-coated dogs. So when I groom the Aussies, I use this to dry their thick double coats quickly and get out a lot of what they would shed. This type of dryer is very powerful and does not usually have an adjustable heat. I would NEVER use my K9II on a toy dogs.


Jackie, how would I know that a dryer is the forced air type? I really can't afford the $600 dryer but do you think this similar one would be OK? Or should I use my hair dryer with a stand that attaches to a grooming table?










PetEdge: Edemco Economy Stand Pet Dryer w/Heat


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I use an old Super Duck. THey don't sell them anywhere anymore. It dries a full coat in less than 30 minutes. It's getting louder though so I think it may be doomed soon. Otherwise I'll use my own ceramic dryer with a table stand. It takes very little time too.


I gave my Super Duck away when I got my stand dryer. What a mistake!! So I posted on the dogshowstuff yahoo list that I was looking to buy one. Got a response back from someone who had one, used it only a few times, and would be willing to sell it. I paid $25 + shipping and I've been happy ever since. If you don't belong to that list, Brit, you might want to join and post there looking for one. I'm sure I didn't stumble on the only one collecting dust in someone's closet. At the time that I bought mine I also checked eBay. Someone was selling a Super Duck there for over $100.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sher, I believe Stacy has that exact model and really likes it. 
Force air dryers generally consist of a box or canister and a hose. If you look at the dryer specs, they will tell you how forceful it is. 

Specs for the Edemco you posted
Manufacturer Model No.: F160
Air Volume: 99 CFM
Air Speed: 19,000 FPM
Heat: Yes (95° - 145°)
Motor: 1.5 HP
Amps: 15 (requires a separate circuit breaker)
Watts: 1725
Volts: 115/120

Vs. the force air dryer I use
Air Volume: 218 CFM
Air Speed: 59,329 FPM
Watts: 2040
Amps: 17
Heat: Warm Air (no heating element)
Volts: 110/120


Note the difference in air volume and speed.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

jmm said:


> I have an Edemco 6001. It is very heavy to move around, but perfect for at home. It has an adjustable heat setting and you can adjust the air-intake a bit. It might blow a brush off the table at full blast, but not a dog. It is loud. I leave the dryer blowing on one section while I brush and then adjust for the next section, etc.
> 
> Force air dryers are made to literally blow the coat out of double-coated dogs. So when I groom the Aussies, I use this to dry their thick double coats quickly and get out a lot of what they would shed. This type of dryer is very powerful and does not usually have an adjustable heat. I would NEVER use my K9II on a toy dogs.


thanks jmm


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

jmm said:


> Sher, I believe Stacy has that exact model and really likes it.
> Force air dryers generally consist of a box or canister and a hose. If you look at the dryer specs, they will tell you how forceful it is.
> 
> Specs for the Edemco you posted
> ...


Thanks so much, Jackie! Whoa that is a big difference in air speed!

This is all very new to me so I really, really appreciate your help.


----------



## Vica Victoria (Dec 21, 2009)

I personally prefer Oster dryers but they are heavy and not chip. All human dryers are no good for dogs because they dry hair with high temperature. 
Does anybody use Conair Yellow Dog 550 Watt Pet Dryer?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Vica Victoria said:


> I personally prefer Oster dryers but they are heavy and not chip. All human dryers are no good for dogs because they dry hair with high temperature.
> Does anybody use Conair Yellow Dog 550 Watt Pet Dryer?


That's not necessarily true...most human hair dryers are fine to use because they have adjustable heat settings. Many of us use human hair dryers. Mine has 3 settings + Cool Shot. I use the 2nd heat setting which is slightly warm but would not burn even if you held it an inch from the skin.


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Cosy said:


> I use an old Super Duck. THey don't sell them anywhere anymore. It dries a full coat in less than 30 minutes. It's getting louder though so I think it may be doomed soon. Otherwise I'll use my own ceramic dryer with a table stand. It takes very little time too.


This is what I have too. It was given to me as a present about 12 years ago when Comet (my first maltese) was just a puppy. Mine is still really quiet, but it doesn't always stand upright in the stand so well anymore. I think the little plastic pieces on the stand that hold it in are starting to weaken.

If you can find one in good condition, I highly recommend it.

Comet got so used to this dryer that when I tried to use something different (meaning my human dryer), he hated it and wouldn't hold still. With the Super Duck, he was pretty well behaved.

Indy and I haven't tried it yet, but maybe this weekend or next. Indy is not really happy about grooming just yet, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

I use my blow dryer on cool.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Which dryer did you wind up with ,btw? I know you tried the CC one at eukanuba (with Lucy as your volunteer hair model) I was just wondering how that one was, if you got it?


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Which dryer did you wind up with ,btw? I know you tried the CC one at eukanuba (with Lucy as your volunteer hair model) I was
> just wondering how that one was, if you got it?












Hello Stacy, I was doing a search to find out how long it takes hair to grow and came across this thread that I missed, ( my apologies). 
And then I said wait a second I took a movie while you and your daughter were so gracious to allow this lady to show me how the 
dryer would work (of course the hair wasn't wet) so we did an assimilation. I still don't know how to load movies,







but have 
some still shots., which your not in 

Even though I did not end up with your recommendation I so appreciate the input.









This is the lady that did the demo at the Chris Christensen booth, I have purchased several items from her in the past and 
her recommendations have always worked, so there was a trust built there. Oh and thanks Stacy for pointing out who
Chris Christensen was....that was cool 









And here is your daughter showing in the ring :aktion033::chili:
















































I was satisfied enough that with some practice this would work for me. I have limited space and even though I liked the edemco, I didn't 
want to have to lug it up from the garage each time. This little Kool-pup dryer fits in my closet. I don't think this dryer would be my choice
if I was in a competition, to get the job done quickly for a long hair Maltese. Having to hold the hair down so that it will not 
matt is not difficult for me, just time consuming. 

When DooLittles hair is cut shorter, which I am planning on doing for just the summer months, if that's possible ( need to know how long it will take to grow back ?).









What took the most time for me to learn is how to go about it. After almost a dozen times using it I am just getting
the hang of it. I am liking the results, but have saved no time which was my first goal.:blink:

*I so appreciated everyone's comments and advise in this thread. You have all helped me out in the decision making process.*

*And Stacy, both you and your daughter were so wonderful that day to allow Lucy to be demonstrated on. Thank you again! Really!!*

Well, as a matter of fact I did get the CC Kool Pup dryer. And it is working out just fine. Why not great, well my original 
intention when looking for a dryer was to cut down significantly on time. That did not happen, it takes about the same
amount of time, but I am liking the benefits more. I just figured (unscientifically, call it male intuition) that the
cooler forced air done correctly would work out better. I believe that even with using the best brushes to manage her
hair that by using them maybe 4-500 strokes less had to have an unseen benefit on her coat. Hair and skin is pretty
resiliant,but in this area less is more. jmo


I got the smaller dryer of the two models they offer in four different colors in purple.




















most all my stuff with the exception of wood brush










_DooLittles Dad_


----------



## TalithaT (Apr 12, 2021)

MaryH said:


> I gave my Super Duck away when I got my stand dryer. What a mistake!! So I posted on the dogshowstuff yahoo list that I was looking to buy one. Got a response back from someone who had one, used it only a few times, and would be willing to sell it. I paid $25 + shipping and I've been happy ever since. If you don't belong to that list, Brit, you might want to join and post there looking for one. I'm sure I didn't stumble on the only one collecting dust in someone's closet. At the time that I bought mine I also checked eBay. Someone was selling a Super Duck there for over $100.


The Conair Yellow Dog 500 watt pet dryer might be the newer version of what you are describing? I found it on eBay and just ordered one for $45 with free shipping. There are 9-10 left. I also saw the Yellow Bird (human) 1875 watt hair dryers, same design. I love that 80s design.


----------



## TalithaT (Apr 12, 2021)

Cosy said:


> I use an old Super Duck. THey don't sell them anywhere anymore. It dries a full coat in less than 30 minutes. It's getting louder though so I think it may be doomed soon. Otherwise I'll use my own ceramic dryer with a table stand. It takes very little time too.


The Conair Yellow Dog 500 watt pet dryer might be the newer version of what you are describing? I found it on eBay and just ordered one for $45 with free shipping. There are 9-10 left. I also saw the Yellow Bird (human) 1875 watt hair dryers, same design. I love that 80s design.


----------



## TalithaT (Apr 12, 2021)

The Conair Yellow Dog 500 watt pet dryer might be the newer version of what you are describing? I found it on eBay and just ordered one for $45 with free shipping. There are 9-10 left. I also saw the Yellow Bird (human) 1875 watt hair dryers, same design. I love that 80s design.



Ladysmom said:


> You are lucky to still have your Super Duck! PetEdge made a great knockoff, too. I wish I'd stocked up on them before they stopped making them. Best little dryer ever.


----------

